# Rockford, IL Event December 29



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I had the good fortune of being able to drive back over to Rockford, Illinois for the last big smoke before the smoking ban makes it impossible for the Tinderbox to hold indoor events. Alanf and I were there from about 5p-9p enjoying the smokes, pizza, and special deals. Here are some pics from the long ash contest...






(Above) This is Alanf with his feeble attempt at a long ash. ha ha ha j/k


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Why no picture of your ash? Wait that sounded bad...

Anyway, looks like a great time!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy cow! That's awesome! Seems like it would have been easier to smoke these lying on your backs.  Looks like someone had a slight mishap. Great pix, John. Who's who?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice pics John. I posted my review of the event here:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t10575-the-last-big-smoke-rockford--.html

It was a great time.

(Hummm... It looks like there is one handsome dude there? LOL)


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice pics!! Looks like a good time and you picked up some nice sticks :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy cow... thats some long ash there


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

This is either a herf, or a Hair Club For Men meeting...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! Some serious ash there JR! Thanks for sharing the pics. 

CD


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

*#%[email protected]#^%*

AW MAN!!!! i am so jealous. i was in Chicago for my lil sis' graduation (NIU, 16 December) and left on the 17th. if i knew about the event in Rockford, i would've stayed a while longer. like i said...i'm jealous...soooooo jealous. still looking to attend my first event and that would've been absolutely perfect! anyway, looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am kinda bumbed about not being able to make it there... that is the thing about my job, you never know when something is going to blow up and you have to go fix it. Anyways hopefully I'll see you two at the '08 Il herf Brent is putting together in Jan!!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

The picture with the ash on the shirt is an instant classic! Looks like y'all had a great time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time, but are you kidding me? WTF you can't even smoke at a B&M?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

You know how these bans are, there are more twists and turns and hoops than a carnival ride. Since he has a tobacco license AND a liquor license, smoking will be banned in his store. He has over 100 wines for under $25. He also sells bottles of specialty rum, vodka, etc. If he only sold cigars (i.e. got rid of the wine and spirits) then he would be okay. Naturally, he has a good wine business going and doesn't want to give up that revenue stream. It's a darn shame, because everyone has a great time at the events.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That's a shame! One plus about the Houston ban if there can be a plus is that if your sales are 20% from tobacco you can smoke there. In other words if his B&M was here y'all could still smoke there.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope that Dennis from Tinderbox can chime in here, but I believe he said that 80% or 85% must be from tobacco in Illinois to sidestep the ban. AND, there was a problem because he had a liquor license. Insanity.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I might just add, that the wine and spirits that he sells are top notch. You go in there for a cigar, and he shoves a sample of some Port or a Vodka at you to try. It is absolutely a great combination! I almost ALWAYS have a premium libation with my cigar.

It just goes to show how the bans effect all sorts of businesses that are not really the intended target. My sincere wish is that more of these do-gooder bans get struck down as fundamentally unfair to the small business owners who are just trying to scratch out a living.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice ash!!
Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------

